# Autoweek shows ENGINE SHOTS!!!



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

UNDISGUISED: 2009 Nissan GT-R - AutoWeek


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Not a lot of room for big turbo's there!


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

sorry, but I just hate it


----------



## snake_gtr (Oct 16, 2007)

is the front really looks like that?
oo..man.. looks like Hyundai SantaFe

seriously..is this the official pics?


----------



## bomberGTR (Dec 3, 2005)

the front of that looks ****, oh dear what have they done with the grill. love the rear end, not sure what to say really


----------



## MuXBoX (Feb 27, 2007)

I cannot beleive nissan have allowed the front to look like that. It doesn't flow with the rest of the car design and makes the car look like a fish.

I think they have purposfully let these shots out to throw us off course. Also the back doesn't look great either.

In fact i am willing to put money that those front and back bumpers are fakes that nissan quickly put on to throw us all off track, either that or i am putting my deposit money away and saving up to buy an R8 v10


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

MuXBoX said:


> I cannot beleive nissan have allowed the front to look like that. It doesn't flow with the rest of the car design and makes the car look like a fish.
> 
> I think they have purposfully let these shots out to throw us off course. Also the back doesn't look great either.
> 
> In fact i am willing to put money that those front and back bumpers are fakes that nissan quickly put on to throw us all off track, either that or i am putting my deposit money away and saving up to buy an R8 v10


I sure hope so mate..

But I'm affraid they didn't


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

give it a few weeks after the official release, and if that is infact the real front end, im sure more than one after market company will have something a little more fitting to this cars lines. either way, im more interested in how it goes, than how its shows.


----------



## snake_gtr (Oct 16, 2007)

NO!!!!!


----------



## fled (Oct 12, 2007)

Isn't an aftermarket front bumper the easiest thing to buy + install?


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Rain said:


> give it a few weeks after the official release, and if that is infact the real front end, im sure more than one after market company will have something a little more fitting to this cars lines. either way, im more interested in how it goes, than how its shows.


Don't you think it's sad that this is true?
I mean come on Nissan! After so many years of developing this car!


----------



## fled (Oct 12, 2007)

Rain said:


> give it a few weeks after the official release, and if that is infact the real front end, im sure more than one after market company will have something a little more fitting to this cars lines. either way, im more interested in how it goes, than how its shows.


U beat me to it.


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

looks like shit under the bonnet!! all plastic!

what happend to nice cast alloy?


----------



## MuXBoX (Feb 27, 2007)

If that is the front end they will get so many cancelled orders that they will be forced to do something a bit more special. Remember, there are a lot of us buyers that are hoping nissan will produce a car that rivals german manufacturers.

I for one have friends with prestigous german cars such as New M3, R8, 911, LP 640 and I am under a lot of 'pier' pressure to come up with the japanese alternative that can at least compare in the looks, luxury and performance departments. And yes, now that the 276bhp gentlemens agreement has been lifted in Japan i have very high hopes for them to produce cars to rival the worlds best.

I know nissan won't fail me being a die hard GTR fan since the R34. It has been a nice feeling knowing that my 430bhp car is very quick and up there with supercars with the potential to be even quicker They are being very clever with their marketing and would not have allowed those shots to go out if they didnt want them out.

Either that or i will have egg on my face as i cannot buy the car if it looks like that. I would have to get aftermarket bumpers and what is the point in buying a new car to wreck it with aftermarket parts straight away. At least wait for the warranty to run out.

No, i stick to my guns and say that those shots are fake. The colours of the front and back bumpers are too light for the shots. And adding some nice REAL shots of the interior and engine just adds authenticity to those two 'fake' exterior shots.


Don't beleive the magazines.. They get it wrong all too often just like auto express when they stated that that they had caught it testing on the ring and getting a 7:15 which would make it a cool 17 seconds faster than the official fastest production car held by the Carrera GT at 7:32. Yeah right. I know GTR's are good but not 7:15 for 55k with all the comforts good.

I've rambled on enough. As you can tell. I am pissed off. 

Nissan 'Fish Face' GTR ... doh


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

So I wonder is Motor Trend will get in trouble for releasing the picture of the GTR?


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

Breaking News: Undisguised 2009 Nissan GT-R


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

ooooh I am loving this.... starting to swing back now into glad I am on the waiting list... allbeit the unofficial one


----------



## madadd (Jan 30, 2004)

Forget what it looks like!

If you look at the Edmunds site, it shows the DVD player. And it has DTS!

DTS in a skyline! And looks at those monster rear speakers!

Definitely won't be asking for my deposit back!!!

...MAd

P.S. Does this mean theyre going to let us watch films in at as we drive!?


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

The frontend is a little naked, it lacks something below the headlights. An other colour, a grill of some kind or even just fog light would help.
But the front aside, what aboudt the rest of the car? It looks serious business. And it is a serious performer, it laps the ring in ca 7'35 or so. That is really fast.
Somewhat disappointed over the plainess.


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

I hope these are fake or that the masking will be a factory option.

If I put my hand up in front of the middle black part with the grill and all, the car still got potential. It's just that middle bit that is farked up.

Why would Nissan let magazines take these pictures 1 week before the official uncovering?
Doesn't make much sense to me.

Edit: well I couldn't afford it anyway. I hope the prices on R34GTRs will drop when this come out. But looking like this, I suspect that they'll rise instead.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Well, the bright side is that there can be SERIOUS improvement on the way it looks... People like Top Secret, Veilside, Ings+, etc... will have their hand full trying to sort this car out.

The only downside is that most people will not expect to pay extra to change the way a £75K+ car look... so I think someone will need to slap Nissan for making the "GTR" looking so clam... It is like a smooth looking Lambo, they should not / do not exist!!! It NEEDS to be in your FACE.

Another I notice is look at the red line... under 7000RPM!!!

What is this? A Supra? Nissan always been a circuit car, and that red line is way too low. Look like it is going to be another case of Top Secret blowing 2 engine by sending con rod out the block before they figure out how to deal with this engine......... And Boy is this going to get expensive!


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Looks like a Renault...or a Hyundai Coupe. The old Warthog design was much more agressive. This is definately no stunner from the front view. Side and rear is grat but **** that front. Maybe there will be a bee-r 354 version with a R 34 front mask 
But accordng to the latest masked pics i fear this is the final result.
IMHO a disappointment so far. But much much space left for tuners.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Oh dear, it's all gone a bit pete tong on the styling front....


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

Judging from the Edmunds site. The pics comes from Nissan motor corporation.

Why would they release these when there is only 1 week left?

I so want these to be fake 
My evening is ruined.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Isnt that where the redline starts.... you know... the shaded area that means.... "be a bit careful.."


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Not sure on it now :runaway: , most of it i love, the back is so agresive, but the front is a little lacking if you ask me, those bits on the corners of the front bumper should so be air intakes (lets hope this is some Nissan disinfomration ploy, that of you can grantee the special editions will have vents) as for under the bonnet, well i like my shiney things but it is a little bland.

The same can be said about the 350, but after a few bits of carbon, some samco and polshing its a lot better, never be an RB26 but i guess were all getting stuck in our way with old age  , roll on the manual one or i think i may just buy another R34!

Andy


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I think we should all wait until the motorshow..... 

failing that, who is up for starting a leather car bra business for the GTR?


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

I want to see the rearend with the r34 front end that would look nice I just cant stand the look of the front end or the devided rear seat


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

mmmm, are these pics from different sources or do i smell a rat:

Spot the difference



















If they can do it for one pic, maybe the rest???


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

^Top has Bose sound system, bottom one doesnt.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

lol I am glad the car looks "cheap" in a way. Im sorry fellas but I was right, modifications will be done to this car so it isn't "God" like most thought it would be that it won't need any mods but so far more people seem to say its ugly than "the best car I ever seen" I love it isn't just right from the factory means it will be greatly improved in the future. Like it or not I read several top tuning companies in Japan already having plans for this beast. Ugly or not...Long live the GT-R!!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I love the interior. R34, but better. A better MFD. I like the steering wheel, gadgety but not like the GM overload of 500 buttons that they used to do. Gauges are nice - does't give epilepsy to the eyes like the quintuple/concentric gauges of the current 911. Nice seats, and clever, if not cozy, subwoofer installation.

And they're finally making real trunk space again!! That's almost as big as an R32 trunk! Like, whoa.

Not enough wing. GT-R spoilers are pretty aggressive - they should have made it manly, or left it off. The spoiler looks like a shrunken, shriveled, wizened afterthought on an otherwise tidy rear end.

The front. The Proto front was happening, with the black intakes underneath the headlights. That front end on an all black car would have been menacing. I don't think this bland front end will ever grow on me. It's like a Chris Bangle Butt, but in front.

Where are the fender flares? I saw a pic of the car wearing 21" rubber. Bling, I guess, but that makes for some very heavy wheels, unless Nissan made the wheels out of origami or something.

The engine may not be tunable but someone had better come up with a bodykit to fix the emasculation of this car. The fenders may not be fixable, but it shouldn't be too hard to come up with a new front fascia.

7K redline?? Maybe this engine might actually be reliable. How does the wheelbase compare to the R32? I ask because I could see myself, if I came across the right salvage new GT-R, transplanting the VR38 engine and drivetrain, maybe some interior bits too, into an R32 - which to me remains the only proper, true modern GT-R (the archetype being the Hakosuka - the before and after, like the Ken and Mary....eww.)


----------



## MuXBoX (Feb 27, 2007)

That is not the front end. It can't be. Sob. Why am i even flying out to the show to see a fish with a nissan badge on it. Yeah sure the interior looks great with all the leather and gadgets and an impressive mfd display but why should nissan have completely messed up the front. This is how the car should have looked imo.

A True rough and ready but good looking racing machine.

Auto Express Artists Impression


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

not happy, thought it would be much better than this.....


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Well



the front isn't ugly to me. It's just very spartan. It's not what I would have gone with. The Proto's front is much more integral to the whole design of aggression and muscle. This front greets the viewer with emasculation. 

I don't really quite comprehend who or what in Nissan lead to this choice? 

They could have removed the carbon fiber stuff on the front whilst retaining the look of the Proto with other materials. 

I also am having a problem with the anemic "473HP" and 2 ton weight. Just doesn't really impress me. I don't know what to believe now so I will just shut up and wait.


----------



## Z32Fella (Jun 2, 2006)

It will probably look good in five to ten years.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

bonzelite said:


> Well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still think it will be in the 7:15 territory???


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

hope so, serves them right !!!


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

I did warn people years ago the "GT-R" will be built mainly for Americans.

Its even got a cupholder, what more proof do you want?


----------



## aki (May 1, 2003)

*UGLY*

That front end looks terrible, what on earth were they thinking? I wasn’t that keen on the concept when I 1st saw it but those looks did grow on me. This looks much worse, the rear spoiler is horrible!!!

The interior of the car looks too busy for my liking, too many buttons and none of the lines seem to flow into each other. Look at the position of the air vents next to the TV??? Compare it to any of the new Audis (best looking interiors IMO) and they seem much more flowing in their lines, everything seems to fit just right. Nissan will no doubt sell loads of these cars but I can see lot of enthusiasts of the originals ‘GTR’ being put off by the way it looks. Hopefully this might have a positive effect on the 2nd prices of the existing models (wishful thinking).


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Sidious said:


> I did warn people years ago the "GT-R" will be built mainly for Americans.
> 
> Its even got a cupholder, what more proof do you want?


Uhmmmm, if that's your proof you better keep looking. The R34 that was NEVER sold in the States had a cupholder...Try again Sam.:wavey:


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

At least the boot looks big :chuckle:


----------



## MuXBoX (Feb 27, 2007)

psd1 said:


> Uhmmmm, if that's your proof you better keep looking. The R34 that was NEVER sold in the States had a cupholder...Try again Sam.:wavey:


Have i got a cupholder? I've not found it yet if i have


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

psd1 said:


> Uhmmmm, if that's your proof you better keep looking. The R34 that was NEVER sold in the States had a cupholder...Try again Sam.:wavey:


Put your head in washing machine you flag waving keyboard warrior. 

Any car built to be sold mainly to a bunch of americans will have atleast 1 cup holder, automatic gears, leather seats wide enough for the average 450lb male. I'm pretty sure Nissan patronised the USA by using a Vee engine. "Hello American customer, here is a V6, ok not quite as macho and chest pumping as your GM V8's but we got twin turbos because we are japonese and we love turbo"


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

MuXBoX said:


> Have i got a cupholder? I've not found it yet if i have


He probably found them clip on cup-holders and thought it was standard equipment. Still if it can fit his milkshakes and "sodas" good for him.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

The 34 has 2 cup holders!


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

NITO said:


> The 34 has 2 cup holders!


Everybody knows you need 4 cup holders to ofiicially sell a car in the USA.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Sidious said:


> Everybody knows you need 4 cup holders to ofiicially sell a car in the USA.


Also the steering wheel needs to auto-retract and raise when the drivers door is opened


----------



## MuXBoX (Feb 27, 2007)

I've had a look and have found what you guys are referring to as cup holders.

Has anyone ever actually used these? I drink lucozade and couldn't see the bottle staying put when pulling 0.8 lateral G's



Got a shit joke for you.


A cowboy walks into a german showroom and shouts 'owdy'


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Sidious said:


> Put your head in washing machine you flag waving keyboard warrior.
> 
> Any car built to be sold mainly to a bunch of americans will have atleast 1 cup holder, automatic gears, leather seats wide enough for the average 450lb male. I'm pretty sure Nissan patronised the USA by using a Vee engine. "Hello American customer, here is a V6, ok not quite as macho and chest pumping as your GM V8's but we got twin turbos because we are japonese and we love turbo"


Uhmm, very nice. All I said was the R34 had cup holders...in fact two of them. MINE did anyhow!!! You dont have to be Sherlock Holmes to find them...  

I dont believe that "your" folks are in much better physical health than folks in the US either, and the reason they went with the Vee isnt because of Americans...if you'll notice the last straight 6 from Nissan in a car was built in 02...because they didnt want to put the time and $$ into making it green enough to pass emissions anywhere...If you havent noticed Nissan have a very reputable V line-up, so why not capitalize on it?

Before you start trying to win brownie points on here for spouting off slating Americans why dont you try and learn some facts! 

PS, I'm a FORD guy and I actually picked up a new Mustang with a chest pumping V-8 just yesterday and I hate to say it but the ride, radio and cabin are much better than the R34 ever was. I do miss my twin turbos but a 300 Hp RWD car has a special place in my heart.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

mifn21 said:


> Also the steering wheel needs to auto-retract and raise when the drivers door is opened


BMW's are US cars???:chairshot


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Sidious said:


> Everybody knows you need 4 cup holders to ofiicially sell a car in the USA.


Uh oh, then I guess by your logic it's bound to fail...I only see "space" for two in the front with the rear passengers having to share their Georgia Coffee.


----------



## ODB (Oct 27, 2007)

Sidious said:


> Everybody knows you need 4 cup holders to ofiicially sell a car in the USA.


The latest Mazda MX5 has 4 cup holders. Yes that's officially 2 cup holders per person...!


----------



## AML (Oct 27, 2007)

Sidious said:


> Put your head in washing machine you flag waving keyboard warrior.
> 
> Any car built to be sold mainly to a bunch of americans will have atleast 1 cup holder, automatic gears, leather seats wide enough for the average 450lb male. I'm pretty sure Nissan patronised the USA by using a Vee engine. "Hello American customer, here is a V6, ok not quite as macho and chest pumping as your GM V8's but we got twin turbos because we are japonese and we love turbo"




Wow, I thought this site was amazing until I read that. I don't understand why some people view Americans like that. It makes me so sad that we all can't just be glad that we have such a wonderful thing in common, and that's the love for the GT-R! Instead we have to insult eachother. Reminds me of that Jeremy Clarkson fellow.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

I hear the sound of another thread being flushed down the toilet.

Simple fact is, if Nissan want to make money they will market there cars world wide. At the end of the day, they are a business. 

the V layout was done because of this green tree hugger BS, nothing to do with patronizing the Americans. Nissan have enough market in the US with their Infinity line to more than make up for that.

And if you look, you will see there are a few American cars, with zero cup holders. and these are built by Americans. 

To say this car was built to satisfy the Us customer base is a little silly. Nissan have taken on a world wide customer base for the first time with any GT-R model, which will only mean, for people like us who enjoy these cars, and tuning them, there will be more talented individuals working to bring out the best from them. 

PS: Jeremy Clarkson is the prime example or a snobby know it all brit stereotype as you can find. That said, he is entertaining. Annoying...but entertaining.


----------

